# Which courier is delivering ACS letters in india?



## pampana (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi guys...

My letter got postted 10days back,still i havent received it. I have the tracking number of the australian post.

Which couries is delivering it in india?

Regards
Surya


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

It is not couriered, it is sent thru registered post. Contact your nearest post office, if they dont find anyone home, they usually do not come again, or make 2 trips and if they dont find anyone, they return the parcel. make sure there is some or the other person at home to receive it.

and it takes about 10-15 days.. it should reach you any day now..


----------



## pampana (Jul 14, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> It is not couriered, it is sent thru registered post. Contact your nearest post office, if they dont find anyone home, they usually do not come again, or make 2 trips and if they dont find anyone, they return the parcel. make sure there is some or the other person at home to receive it.
> 
> and it takes about 10-15 days.. it should reach you any day now..


Thanka Anji

i have the australian reg post no: ,, now, how can i get and track the indian post no?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I dont think so, just go to the post office and see what they say..


----------



## rpkbuviki (May 2, 2010)

Hi pampana

Did you try this link Australia Post - Track . When my sis sends stuff from sydney she checks this site and says it's reached India and so on. So give a try.

lane: Rpkbuviki
Here I Come OZ




pampana said:


> Thanka Anji
> 
> i have the australian reg post no: ,, now, how can i get and track the indian post no?


----------



## pampana (Jul 14, 2010)

rpkbuviki said:


> Hi pampana
> 
> Did you try this link Australia Post - Track . When my sis sends stuff from sydney she checks this site and says it's reached India and so on. So give a try.
> 
> ...


yes i have tried this out.
unable to track the australian post also.

i have mail then and they have replied saying that the post have reached india on 15th and there after they have no track of indian post.


----------



## pampana (Jul 14, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> I dont think so, just go to the post office and see what they say..


Gud new for indian user/applicants only

I have just gone through India Postal site and found a link through which an australian post (registered number is a musT) can be tracked

From indian postal site Welcome to the Indiapost Web Site
choose international mail tracking, which will take you to the below link.
IPS Web Tracking/Item Tracking
Input the austrilian Register post no as updated in the ACS site.

Regards
Surya

i have tracked, and yet to receive the letter


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Pampana,

ACS always send their documents thorugh the "DHL Express" courier, so don't worry at all...


Cheerio!!!
 



pampana said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> My letter got postted 10days back,still i havent received it. I have the tracking number of the australian post.
> 
> ...


----------



## shoplover (Oct 20, 2017)

*Australia post tracking*

Hi, you can try Australia Post Tracking at TrackingMore.com and see what the tracking info says.


----------

